# BMQ injuries



## gunnars (8 Jun 2010)

I ran a search and I spent a large chunk of my (procrastinating) time searching through the posts but I did not find a satisfactory answer.

I hear on many people getting injured at BMQ but it seems like a 50/50 on whether people get the boot or get to continue. Can anyone outline the parameters of what determines whether you stay if you get injured?


----------



## dangerboy (8 Jun 2010)

There is no text book answer, it will be on a case by case situation.


----------



## bekkamgov (9 Jun 2010)

my boyfriend broke his foot in 3 place in the 5Th week of basic training and he got re coursed.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jun 2010)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> There is no text book answer, it will be on a case by case situation.



That is the answer.

Nothing to specualte or guess about.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

